# Oliver Knott Betta scape



## Aqua360 (30 Aug 2016)

Hi all, 

I've seen this pic floating around the internet, and wondered if anyone recognised it? Apparently it's an Oliver Knott effort, but I just wanted to find out the size of the tank etc; in hopes of replicating it somewhat for a betta


----------



## ADA (30 Aug 2016)

Looks like an ADA 45P


----------



## zozo (30 Aug 2016)

This was named Betta at Home by oliver.. But specifics i also can not find..  But ADA could wel be correct about the size..
Assume it's a 6 cm adult betta, in the pic the tanks is about 7 x wider than the fish is large.. 7 x 6 = 42.. Looking at the light, it's an Aquasky? Then it must be 30 cm - 36 cm - 45 cm or 60 cm, i believe thats what the Aquasky commes in. 60cm is out of the qeustion already. 30 and 36 also if Oli made it to make a betta feel at home. Or it must be a darn small betta.

All together 45cm comes closest i gues..


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Aug 2016)

i've got one of my 3 gallon, 12x8x8 sitting there; but i just wouldn't feel comfortable putting a betta in it, so my curiosity piqued by that tank, i'd assumed it was a mini M or so.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (30 Aug 2016)

I saw this tank on Olly's facebook page couple years ago. I suspect it either 36 or 45 cm tank.
I found it should be about 30 liters, so ada 45p is very close.


----------



## alto (31 Aug 2016)

It's the Mini M - the light gives it away   (ADA uses the same LED panel in both the 301 & 361))

Although photos can be deceptive re tank size, it just _looks_ like the Mini M 

Thanks for the photo - I'd not seen it before & now feel inspired on behalf of a favorite *crazy* Betta  ... he's an asymmetric show plakat & has the most engaging personality ... he is also completely shrimp UNsafe 

Anyone know which plant is growing emersed?


----------



## Aqua360 (31 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> It's the Mini M - the light gives it away   (ADA uses the same LED panel in both the 301 & 361))
> 
> Although photos can be deceptive re tank size, it just _looks_ like the Mini M
> 
> ...



See the tank in the photo looks good for a Betta, but I don't know. 

Let's see pics of your Betta lol, plakats are notoriously bad with shrimp; bred fighters through and through


----------



## alto (31 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> i've got one of my 3 gallon, 12x8x8 sitting there; but i just wouldn't feel comfortable putting a betta in it,


set it up with interesting décor & some playmates & many Bettas would be pleased - just make sure that flow is suitable, especially if your Betta develops heavy finnage  

I do have one Betta that much prefers life alone in a small space, he just seems frightened of the world in any (limited) community tank situation, but happy as ... well ... a Betta when kept in isolation.


----------



## zozo (31 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> It's the Mini M - the light gives it away  (ADA uses the same LED panel in both the 301 & 361))




Its indeed the 361  the 451 has no acrylic left and right of the aluminium led module and is the mudule about same length as the tank.


 

And the 361 has the same as on the pic.


 

If models have not changed.. As Alto says the 301 has the same led module.


----------



## alto (31 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> bred fighters through and through


not the show ones 

look at the Holland Betta Shows (linked 2014 as I happened to be looking at it recently) ... I've had this guy in a 60 x 45 x 45 heavily planted tank with 2 other Bettas
 - supervised visitation  - he is definitely not a fighter - he was trying to go about his business, second Betta was trailing him (looked like adoration ... _please just let me be near you ) -_ third Betta went directly to a "cave" & refused to acknowledge anyone (he was rescued shortly) 

No photos unfortunately - I'm quite possibly the worst aquatic photo taker ever  (all subjects demand the return of ANY images, IMMEDIATELY)



Aqua360 said:


> plakats are notoriously bad with shrimp


again I'll disagree, most Betas are individuals with regard to shrimp, some are very focused shrimp hunters (leaping with incredible speed over all obstacles - no doubt the plakats are much faster), others devious shrimp hunters (you never see them engage but your shrimp mysteriously disappear ... of course you think they're likely just in the undergrowth ... until you break down the tank & discover the last few), others seem completely disinterested (baby shrimp keep appearing etc)


----------



## Aqua360 (31 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> not the show ones
> 
> look at the Holland Betta Shows (linked 2014 as I happened to be looking at it recently) ... I've had this guy in a 60 x 45 x 45 heavily planted tank with 2 other Bettas
> - supervised visitation  - he is definitely not a fighter - he was trying to go about his business, second Betta was trailing him (looked like adoration ... _please just let me be near you ) -_ third Betta went directly to a "cave" & refused to acknowledge anyone (he was rescued shortly)
> ...



Lol I think maybe I've just encountered insane plakats then


----------



## alto (31 Aug 2016)

Breeding is everything  
10 years ago all that was available in plakats (in lfs) was fighter lines (& a couple shops sold *a lot* of Bettas for fights)
Now most lfs have show plakats (priced accordingly)  or just long fin Bettas

ETA I help out at a friends shop so I see LOTS of Bettas


----------

